# Servicesteckdose FI/LS in Amerika



## joki007 (17 Oktober 2006)

Hallo liebe Forum-user!

Wieder einmal habe ich eine Frage zu amerikanischen Vorschriften....
Bei uns ist es ja Vorschrift eine Servicesteckdose 230VAC mit einem FI 30mA abzusichern. Wir setzen dafür meistens eine FI / LS - Kombination B6 ein um den Personen- und den Leitungsschutz auf einmal zu erledigen.

Nun habe ich wieder einen Sonderfall.
Bei meiner aktuellen Anlage habe ich nur 115VAC zur Verfügung und ich muss aber trotzdem für unsere Programmierer vorort eine Servicesteckdose vorsehen. Da ja die meisten Netzteile heutzutage Weitspannungseingänge haben sind diese auch mit 115VAC betriebsfähig.

Bei folgenden Punkten habe ich jedoch Bedenken:

1.) Es sollte eine europäische Schukosteckdose (230VAC) verwendet werden um die Verwendung mit europäischen Netzteilen zu emöglichen (Laptop-Netzteile,,..). Nur habe ich nun 115VAC auf einer 230VAC Steckdose?? Ist dies überhaupt zulässig?? Ich würde die Steckdose zwar gesondert kennzeichnen, trotzdem bin ich mir nicht sicher...

2.) Wie sieht es mit dem Einsatz eines FI in Amerika aus? Ist der zulässig oder muss ich für den amerikanische Raum eigene Geräte einsetzten?

Danke im Vorraus für eure Hilfe

lg
Joki


----------



## RalfS (17 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Joki,

die Schuko-Steckdose ist nicht zulässig: Es wird keine europäische Schukosteckdose mit UL-Zertifizierung geben! Ausserdem wird an einer Schukosteckdose ja eine Spannung von etwa 230V erwartet. Alles andere wäre nicht ok. 
In unseren Anlagen verwenden wir die in die Schaltschrankbeleuchtung intergrierten amerikanischen Steckdosen.
Wir verwenden keine FI-Schutzschalter. Die amerikanischen Behörden und unser Zertifizierungsinstitut haben dies akzeptiert.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## joki007 (17 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ralf!

Danke für deine Antwort!
Und wie gehen eure Techniker vor wenn diese für die Programmiergeräte,etc... einen Anschluß benötigen? Haben die einen Adapter mit oder wie geht ihr die Sache an?

Grundsätzlich wird ja die Servicesteckdose vorrangig für unser eigenes europäisches Personal eingesetzt.

lg
Joki


----------



## RalfS (17 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Joki,

wir haben immer Adapter für die amerikanischen Steckdosen dabei - brauch man ja auch im Hotel usw.
Für wen die Steckdose eingesetzt wird interessiert ja ersmal nicht: Sie ist in einer Maschine, die in (Nord-)Amerika betrieben wird. Und hier haben europäische Steckdosen nun mal nichts zu suchen. 
Von unserer ersten Anlage für Canada haben wir immernoch 20 Schukosteckdosen im Lager - die durften wir nähmlich alle wieder ausbauen!!

Ich will nicht ausschliessen, daß eine andere Prüforganisation oder ein anderer Prüfer das anders bewertet, aber unser UL- bzw. CSA-Inspector hat da genau drauf geachtet und auch bei Zukaufmaschinen immer wieder darauf geachtet, daß die Schukosteckdosen entfernt werden.

Ich hoffe, diese Ausführungen helfen Dir weiter!

Viele Grüße

Ralf


----------



## joki007 (17 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ralf!

Deine Ausführungen helfen mir super weiter!

Jetzt hab ich bei Rittal nachgefragt wegen einer Schrankbeleuchtung mit integrierter amerikanischer Steckdose...
Leider hat Rittal nichts vergleichbares lieferbar...
Mit den europäischen Steckdosen haben wir dies schon seit jeher so gelöst...

Welches Fabrikat mit integrierter amerikanischer Steckdose setzt ihr ein?

Danke

lg
Joki


----------



## RalfS (17 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Joki,

da hast Du recht, bei Rittal gibt es nichts entsprechendes... Wir haben in der Vergangenheit Schaltschrankleuchten aus amerikanischer Produktion eingesetzt (Typ hab' ich gerade nicht zur Hand!). Bezogen haben wir die Leuchten über Fa. Pump (www.pump.de). Das ist ein Lieferant für UL-Konforme Bauteile. 
In Zunkunft werden wir aber wohl auf Rittal Leuchten zurückgreifen (gibt es ja seit kurzem mit UL) und dann amerikanische Steckdosen vorsehen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## joki007 (18 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ralf!

Danke für den Tipp, werd ich gleich mal anschreiben die Firma....

Liebe Grüße
Joki


----------

